
The man who prints houses - simonebrunozzi
http://3dprinting.com/materials/sand-glue/the-story-of-enrico-dini-the-man-who-prints-houses/
======
simonebrunozzi
This guy also recently printed coral reefs to repopulate undersea areas and
prevent erosion: [http://www.3ders.org/articles/20140404-enrico-
dini-3d-printi...](http://www.3ders.org/articles/20140404-enrico-
dini-3d-printing-coral-reefs-to-prevent-coastal-erosion.html)

